# Aquacraft or Proboat



## Tanks 4 Tots (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to get a FE Hydro but can't decide between the Aquacraft UL-1 Superior http://www.aquacraftmodels.com/boats/aqub20-ul1-superior/index.html or the Proboat Mrs. Elam http://www.proboatmodels.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=PRB3550

They both cost about the same, I'm wondering which is better? Any help is mucho appreciated

Dean


----------



## DaBomB_StamPeDe (Jun 17, 2005)

I always here Aquacraft is superior.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

The Aquacraft is a ground-up design where the ProBoat is just the nitro version converted over to electric power. With good batteries and a prop swap the UL-1 can see 60 MPH.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Dec 9, 2010)

Well we got the Aquacraft and I have to tell you what a nasty finnish, paint runs, wavey glass work, pits, mold lines...It looks terrible...I'm not happy...If I wanted to do all the work required to clean this thing up I would have purchased a pickle and built my own boat...I will be returning it post haste and get the Mrs. Elam, because over all quality of the boat is much better IMHO

Dean


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Dec 9, 2010)

Well Great Hobbies has received the UL-1 return today and wants to charge me a $70 restocking fee...I'm not happy and told them to cancel all my orders, I'll source my equipment somewhere else, they have lost my business...

Dean


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

If you have any problems, contact Aquacraft, not Great Hobbies. Charging $70.00 for a restocking fee is outrageous!


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

*funny seeing you here*

Ron
You are all over the place, and still good advice.
I reciently received the very same FE Aquacraft, it apears to be very well done, tanks may have got a monday mold.
I've decided against getting into FE right now, have this one at good price.
Pat


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'm all over the RC boat forums, a lot of busy ones and some that are kind of on the dead side. I have no real interest in FE boats myself but will watch any RC boat run or race. When just about all of them went brushless they lost me as you have to know what motor, ESC and prop to use in a certain hull. The RTR's make things a lot easier as they're already set up just close to the right stuff. I guess that ya gotta know the math.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

*funny seeing you here*

I hear ya Ron
I had a brain fart and thought I might get an electric out to the lakes we're prohibited from.
Got involved with a rc street rod project and can't get away/ it's GAS!
like my thunder boats.
Pat


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

I've been pretty lucky as we've found several places to run without any hassle. Last year we used this lake in the video a lot as it's plenty big enough for us and hardly ever used even by the home-owners on it. The downside is that it's roadside parking only so you have to watch out for the traffic.




My son is driving, daughter-in-law shooting the video and my boating bud Jeff was launching the Rampage. I'm watching how it's doing, ride, water flow, etc. My son lets me drive my boat once in a while!


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

*lucky is right*

Ron

Your son is risking the rath of the wife remember.
And she's the camera operater.
I live up here with the sissy's , make no noise and no wake.
The Seattle police ran us off Lake Washington, you may have heard off it.
The thunder boats were here every summer when I was a kid.
It was the airplane engeneers VRS the Auto engineers. (Detroit)
When we ran the rc gas boats,
the folks down at the lake would stop by with stories of the real ones, but the duck lovers were agitated at the noise.
The cops said we could only run in designated areas.
As we loaded up they got a call from authorites-- there are no designated areas in the city limits?????
we all had a good laugh!
Pat


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

I've heard stories about the Seattle area, mostly Lake Waughop (sp.?). They like their ducks and geese there! Most of the places that I run at locally I usually don't have any problems with the waterfowl fortunately. Now, turtles are another thing!
We've also been lucky here in the `Zoo as we put up some fliers in the LHS's and had the Kalamazoo County Parks & Recreation Dept. call us asking what they could do for us! A park a little over a mile north of me was in the situation of being ewither toss in a tom of money to fix it up or sell it off for Condo's or something as they wanted more family-oriented things happening there instead of the drug and hooker crowd. one idea was to put in an RC car track and use the lake for us boaters. We used the lake several times but after late June it would choke up with weeds making it all but impossible to use it. We do have another county park which had a dedicated RC flying field in it but you have to be an AMA member to fly there. One other had a dedicated pond for a scale ship modeling club, not usable for anything else really.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

*waghobble*

Ya thats where I race, Jerry's down there taking care of the boys.
he's got an electric he" gently herds the feeding fowl".
i practice up north of him, found a spot no one would ever suspect.
And I wont share
hint though "it has tides"
Pat


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

If there's anybody around you that knows that boat, it's old JD! I finally got to meet the man back in September at the Hobart Indy Masters Race.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

thats him alright
I'll probably see him Sunday, his club is having a play day
and i've got a new thunder boat to test
Pat


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure too that Pro Boat has discontinued the Miss Elam brushless. Many wonder why. They are focused on a lot of new boats though!

I've got Aquacraft and Pro Boat and like both. Quality seems to vary model by model more than brand by brand IMO. 

Proboat is showing some of their new boats on their website and facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/ProBoat


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

I've been reading problems with the new proboat electronics.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

roadrashracing said:


> I've been reading problems with the new proboat electronics.


Gotta be more specific than that! What boat? What electronics? What kind of problems?


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

ProBoat has discontinued all hydtros ... Miss buswieier, Miss Elam, Formula ...
Bonzi Sports www.bonzisports.com has hop up kits for BroBoat BlackJack 55 is very helpful on adaptations to older models ... check them out ...


----------

